# Old Mansion in Scotland.



## JandChar (Oct 7, 2009)

Hi everyone,
A few of you will know this house as i see there has already been a thread about the fire that gutted it. I have seen this house on the hill many times in the passing and thought "I need to get up there and get pics at some point" So last week myself and other half parked up and started the search to find a way into the grounds from the back of the house.
No sooner were we half way up the back lawn when the back door of the house shot open and there facing us was a huge Doberman with the security guard attached to it! now at this point you have to make a decision! Run and get chased and eaten or stay and get eaten! we decided to carry on up towards the security guard!.I introduced us to him and he and the dog were very friendly we then found out about the 23 cctv cameras that surrond the site! hence how he knew we were coming!! we exchanged phone numbers and i am going to go up again soon for a proper walk round and chat so i will be able to take some proper pics then. The site will be undergoing development soon to get turned into flats now the insurance has been paid out after the fire. hope you enjoy the pics i managed to take. 

Back of the house






Needs to call CR Smith!





Old Fountain





Inside.





Sad looking staircase 





Front of house.






Thank you for looking


----------



## smileysal (Oct 7, 2009)

I do like this. Love the front of the building, and the sad looking fountain. Good that the security guard was ok with the taking of pics, that's a huge bonus.  Good also to hear that the building will be re-used again, instead of being demolished as many other fine buildings have gone that way. 

Good pics too.

 Sal


----------



## JandChar (Oct 7, 2009)

Thank you sal  yeh i find its always good to be upfront and honest with owners/security and to tell them why you are there!


----------



## escortmad79 (Oct 7, 2009)

Looks a sad sight now, I was up there the morning after it caught fire taking pictures.

Couldn't get anywhere near it though for fire engines & police! Got as far as the wall in front of the building.

It was still burning when I was there.


----------



## JandChar (Oct 7, 2009)

Yeh im looking forward to going back in the next couple of weeks to have a proper walk around and take more pics!  such a beautiful building i hope the contractors do it justice!


----------



## foz101 (Oct 7, 2009)

From 2007:










Foggy December day, and taken on camera phone.


----------



## JandChar (Oct 7, 2009)

Would have loved to go inside when it was like this!


----------



## Gunny (Nov 25, 2009)

Leslie House?


----------



## foz101 (Nov 25, 2009)

Gunny said:


> Leslie House?


----------



## RichardB (Nov 25, 2009)

As far as I know it had been more or less stripped back to a shell anyway.


----------



## shmo5 (Jan 7, 2010)

Hi there, nice pics. the last time I visited i only got about as far as you're first photo. the photo of the staircase brought back a few memories. those were the staff stairs when it was an old folks home it used to have a realy nice wooden banaster. dont know if it was still there but there used to be a bathroom just to the right of the staircase in the corner that had a victorian sink and toilet in it.
Was the whole of the building like the pic of the metal beams? 

thank you for posting the pics

Sean


----------

